# Paying for Snow Plowing



## HD333 (Mar 2, 2015)

I have a real first world problem on my hands. 

A good buddy of mine has been plowing our driveway this year, which has been a lifesaver.

He does it to be nice not for the $, he's got plenty of it. Hence my problem, other than showing my extreme thank fullness and picking up random bar tabs when he lets me what is the best way to thank him? Gift certificate, how much?  Take him and his wife out for a nice dinner?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 2, 2015)

Dinner sounds good if you guys are good friends. My plow guy costs me $40 a storm, so it's been adding up.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 2, 2015)

It does add up. In CT, I do the driveway myself. But if it snows and we're not home, it's $40 a plow. In VT, $30 a plow. Our bill for February was $190 in VT.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2015)

Dinner out sounds like a good idea.

Considering the impeller in my snowblower had a major failure this AM (something in the drive belts I'm guessing broke and the impeller now rest against the lining of the steel drum leading up to the discharge chute on one side and has a huge gap on the other and it won't spin!!) I'm going to be very nice to my neighbor and his plow truck who has helped me out a few times in the past until my snowblower gets fixed!!!


----------



## hammer (Mar 2, 2015)

I'd like to say that I save a ton of money by using the snowblower, but in all honesty if my driveway and yard layout allowed for it I would have considered having my driveway plowed this year...


----------



## bigbog (Mar 2, 2015)

With gas prices on the verge of rising I think a check will keep him coming back....but whatever your situation/circumstance is...


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 2, 2015)

High-end and/or hard to get Scotch, cigars, oysters, lobsters, etc.  Whatever he likes but wouldn't buy.   I've been on the giving and receiving ends of deals like this.  If you are the person doing the helping out (i.e. you plow guy) you don't expect anything in return.  But damn do you savor a gift bestowed on you.

Not saying that the dinner out thing is a bad idea.  But sometimes it's sweetest to savor your reward/gift without the person who gave it to you.  I've done a lot of free consulting etc over the years.  When someone hands me a bottle of scotch I enjoy it most when I can savor it later alone or with some other friends where I can say "Yeah, this guy gave me this nice bottle, all I did was help him out a bit, woulda done it anyway. Dude is cool!"


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 2, 2015)

+1 on the snow blower. 
Last year when we got the 30" storm down in CT I used our snow blower to clear all of my neighbors driveways since their plow guys couldn't get there or couldn't move that much snow anyway. No problem for the Ariens.

Two neighbors gave us some very good wine. Nice but I wasn't looking for anything. 
Two of our neighbors both went and bought Ariens machines after seeing what ours could do!


----------



## snoseek (Mar 2, 2015)

420???


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 3, 2015)

Tickets to a hockey game?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 3, 2015)

snoseek said:


> 420???



+420


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 3, 2015)

My elderly neighbor once gave me a filled 5 gallon gas can for always taking care of his walks with my snow thrower. Perhaps a gas gift card?  I also like the high end cigar and whiskey route mentioned above.


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 3, 2015)

snoseek said:


> 420???



Yes 420CC Ariens, it can throw snow 30-40 feet or more. Got to be careful with aiming the chute so you don't throw snow into your neighbors driveway


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 4, 2015)

Steak and a blow job?

What?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 4, 2015)

I have been doing my neighbors driveway for a few years after I bought my own snowblower.  Before that I would use her snowblower and do both driveways.  When I started using my own after hers broke,  I have not even a beer. I think I have gotten a thank you once in a while. I am not doing it anymore.


----------



## HD333 (Apr 2, 2015)

Mixed case of wine and a dinner out with the wives is where I ended up, if anyone cares. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry (Apr 2, 2015)

HD333 said:


> Mixed case of wine and a dinner out with the wives is where I ended up, if anyone cares.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> That was probably much appreciated!


----------

